# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Intelligent Transportation Society of America, Washington, D.C., USA

## Airicist

Website - itsa.org

youtube.com/ITSWorldCongress

twitter.com/ITS_America

linkedin.com/groups/1891490

instagram.com/itsamerica

ITS America on Wikipedia

Projects:

World Congress on Intelligent Transport Systems

----------


## Airicist

Don't Miss the 2014 ITS World Congress (short)

Published on Feb 27, 2014




> The 2014 ITS World Congress Honorary Committee Chairman, Michigan Governor Rick Snyder, personally invites you to attend the ITS World Congress. In this video, you will also hear from the 2014 ITS World Congress Organizing Chairman and HNTB's Vice President of ITS Jim Barbaresso on what you can expect to discover at the Congress. And Michigan DOT Director Kirk Steudle, who serves as Vice Chair on our Honorary Committee, explains how Southeast Michigan's legacy in the automobile industry has translated to the modern day and secured the region's reputation as the leading manufacturing and research center for the future of transportation. Perhaps Steudle says it best when he recognizes that "Michigan is the place to put the world on wheels," both throughout history and for the next 100 years.

----------

